# Next GTR "R35" FAQ!!!



## r35forums.com (Jul 22, 2004)

You can find the FAQ here,**************It has too many characters and is very long.


----------



## nismotech (Nov 27, 2004)

arent you futuristic. you made a forum for a chasis code that will never exist. :loser:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Unless you plan on adding links to Nissan Forums or NPM please don't use Nissan Forums to promote your website.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismotech said:


> arent you futuristic. you made a forum for a chasis code that will never exist. :loser:



:edit:


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 22, 2004)

I would love to add links. I have no problem with that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SO, why don't you do that right now. Stop wasting our time. Oh wait, you are anyway.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

rofl.. somebody close this thread


----------

